# Runenstoff farmen



## Cruzia (20. Mai 2009)

Hi, 


meine Hexenmeisterin lvl 47 braucht jetzt Runenstoff um ordentlich zu skillen.

Ich weiss leider nicht ob dieses THema schon iwo eröffnet wurde.

Kann mir einer sagen wo es eine für mich erreichbare und ergibige Runenstoffquelle gibt?

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Hexenhase (20. Mai 2009)

Cruzia schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> meine Hexenmeisterin lvl 47 braucht jetzt Runenstoff um ordentlich zu skillen.
> ...




bin der meine in den prestländern und teufelswald gibt es die 

**first**


----------



## Zornodins (20. Mai 2009)

moin moin ja is richtig in den pestländern bekommst du viel runenstoff


----------



## Dalmus (20. Mai 2009)

Prinzipiell bei Mobs > Level 50 < Level 60.


----------



## Cruzia (20. Mai 2009)

kann ich da schon mit lvl 47 hin?


----------



## dergrossegonzo (20. Mai 2009)

Level 47 ist was knapp da in der Regel 50+ Mobs den Runenstoff droppen.

Gute Plätze sind: Brennende Steppe und Pestländer wobei es einen Turm in der brennenden Steppe 
gibt (Name vergessen - zu lange her) er ist rechts neben dem Aufgang zum Blackrock (Schwarzfels)
da kann man sowas von gut Stoff farmen.  Klasse

Allerdings werden die dich mit 47 eintüten.


----------



## Gnorfal (20. Mai 2009)

> bin der meine in den prestländern und teufelswald gibt es die
> 
> **first**


ja^^ die Qualität der Aussage is net so wichtig, wichtig ist, dass das "first" schön rüber kommt:-)

Winterquell, die Furbolgs in den Lagern. Die schaffste mit 47 locker und sie geben dazu noch ordentlich EP´s.


----------



## Shadowstar79 (20. Mai 2009)

Frag nen netten 80er, der schnell durch Strath rennt da droppt das zeug wie Sand am Meer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Solltest Du aber keinen kennen so musste warten mitm skillen oder verhaust halt die Mobs in den Pestländern.


----------



## jamirro (20. Mai 2009)

als hexer schon ^^

....aber "farmen" wird man dem wohl noch nicht sagen können ;-)

du "prügelst" wohl eher den Runenstoff heraus *ggg*


----------



## Dabow (20. Mai 2009)

Cruzia schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> meine Hexenmeisterin lvl 47 braucht jetzt Runenstoff um ordentlich zu skillen.
> ...



Queste lieber noch ein wenig und skill später, dann hast dus sicher einfacher  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Heydu (20. Mai 2009)

Cruzia schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> meine Hexenmeisterin lvl 47 braucht jetzt Runenstoff um ordentlich zu skillen.
> ...



was für ein Pech, dass du nicht auf meinem Server bist
ich hab ca. 300 RunenstoffBALLEN und 10-12 Stacks Runenstoff auf meiner, die ich nicht brauchen kann.
zusätzlich noch 600 Netherstoffballen, die auch so rumstehen.
So ein pech 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, dass ich sie dir nicht weitergeben kann


----------



## velkon (20. Mai 2009)

einfach weiter leveln...dass kommt beim lvln auch genug rein  da brauchste eigentlich erstmal garnicht großartig farmen


----------



## Fozzybär (20. Mai 2009)

mit 47 hast du die Wahl zwischen Teufelswald und Westl. Pestländer...

in beiden Gebieten gibt es recht gut Runenstoff
im Teufelswald können aber ebenso Teufelsstoff droppen.. bringt auch den ein oder anderen skillpunkt bzw Gold im AH

So richtig fündig wirst du aber wohl erst mit LvL 55 in den Östl. Pestländern, Winterquell oder Silithus


----------



## hardrain86 (20. Mai 2009)

Cruzia schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> meine Hexenmeisterin lvl 47 braucht jetzt Runenstoff um ordentlich zu skillen.
> ...


mit 47 komst du da noch nicht hin und müßtest
warten wenn du keinen höheren char hast...
unter der ehrenfeste in der scherbenwelt gibt es ne mine da habe ich gefarmt.
aber ansonsten kauf es im ah wenn was drin ist das kostet ja nix mehr^^.
auf jedenfall habe ich da gefarmt bis ich nether anfangen konnte...


viel spaß beim farmen


mfg Lyss


----------



## Heydu (20. Mai 2009)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Prinzipiell bei Mobs > Level 50 < Level 60.



nicht ganz richtig
die mobs in scherbenwelt sind unter 60 droppen aber Netherstoff^^
ab und zu auch Runenstoff
aber es geht um tatsache 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hardrain86 (20. Mai 2009)

Fozzybär schrieb:


> mit 47 hast du die Wahl zwischen Teufelswald und Westl. Pestländer...
> 
> in beiden Gebieten gibt es recht gut Runenstoff
> im Teufelswald können aber ebenso Teufelsstoff droppen.. bringt auch den ein oder anderen skillpunkt bzw Gold im AH
> ...


hab ich ganz vergessen die gebiete gibt es ja auch noch^^


----------



## hardrain86 (20. Mai 2009)

Heydu schrieb:


> nicht ganz richtig
> die mobs in scherbenwelt sind unter 60 droppen aber Netherstoff^^
> ab und zu auch Runenstoff
> aber es geht um tatsache
> ...


^^naja ich habe das den rest geskillt^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anburak-G (20. Mai 2009)

Also ich hab massenhaft Runenstoff gefarmt, als ich Ruf für die Holzschlundfeste gefarmt habe (Ganz im Norden des Teufelswaldes)....

Aber mit 47 gleicht das wohl einem Selbstmorkommando 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hardrain86 (20. Mai 2009)

auf welchem realm spielst du wenn cih fragen darf^^?


----------



## Hexenhase (20. Mai 2009)

Gnorfal schrieb:


> ja^^ die Qualität der Aussage is net so wichtig, wichtig ist, dass das "first" schön rüber kommt:-)
> 
> Winterquell, die Furbolgs in den Lagern. Die schaffste mit 47 locker und sie geben dazu noch ordentlich EP´s.





super hast ja doch was gefunden nee scherz bei seite fehler macht jeder mla beim tipen dann kann es mal passieren


----------



## Heydu (20. Mai 2009)

hardrain86 schrieb:


> auf welchem realm spielst du wenn cih fragen darf^^?



Die Nachtwache
Wenns jemand gäbe, der meine Runenstoff und Netherstoff +ballen gebrauchen kann, wär ich so froh
dann spar ich soviel platz
min 55 plätze

Edit:
hehe, das sieht man unten
jetzt weiss ich, dass die frage nicht an mich war


----------



## Scotch (20. Mai 2009)

Am Besten spielst du einfach weiter...sogar in der Scherbenwelt bekommst du noch gut Runenstoff, wenn auch oft Netherstoff dabei ist.


----------



## hardrain86 (20. Mai 2009)

Heydu schrieb:


> Die Nachtwache
> Wenns jemand gäbe, der meine Runenstoff und Netherstoff +ballen gebrauchen kann, wär ich so froh
> dann spar ich soviel platz
> min 55 plätze
> ...


ja stimm sry hätte sie etwas besser stellen sollen^^aber es gibt auch noch leute die dich das fragen
werden die einfach nicht ganz dabei sind^^...
also wenn der TE da ist und mal alles liest kann er mir sagen
worauf er spieltXD


sry nochmal^^


----------



## hardrain86 (20. Mai 2009)

Scotch schrieb:


> Am Besten spielst du einfach weiter...sogar in der Scherbenwelt bekommst du noch gut Runenstoff, wenn auch oft Netherstoff dabei ist.


aber auch dann kann sie den nether ja gebrauchen zum weiterskillen^^
aber bis dahin sind ja noch locker 10 lv ganz genau 11^^


----------



## Dalmus (20. Mai 2009)

Heydu schrieb:


> nicht ganz richtig
> die mobs in scherbenwelt sind unter 60 droppen aber Netherstoff^^
> ab und zu auch Runenstoff
> aber es geht um tatsache
> ...


Die Aussage stimmt trotzdem. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Davon ab: Ich hab jetzt nicht wirklich drauf geachtet, aber ist das tatsächlich so?
Hatte den Eindruck, daß auch auf der Höllenfeuerhalbinsel die humanoiden Mobs erst ab Level 60 Netherstoff droppen...


----------



## Cruzia (20. Mai 2009)

japp spiele auf der nachtwache (-> das hört sich jetzt seltsam an) mhmmm dann muss ich mal schauen hab im moment das glück dass ich allles was ch mache selber anziehen kann und sogar ca. 1-2 lvl weiter war als mein char...wäre halt cool wenn das weiter so ginge da spart man gutes Gold im AH.

Warum verkaufst du den Stoff nicht im AH bei uns ist das zumindest für meine Verhältnisse abaaaaartig teuer!

Lg und danke für die vielen Tipps


----------



## Segojan (20. Mai 2009)

Die Schattenhammerkultisten in Silithus haben Runenstoff im Angebot. Nebeneffekt: die haben auch die Schattenhammertexte, mit denen sich der Ruf beim Zirkel des Cenarius steigern lässt.

Die dürften zwar für Stufe 47 eine sehr harte Nuss sein, aber wenn ein hochstufiger Wasauchimmer mitgeht, und mal mit dem eisernen Besen durch die Lager fegt, ist das lösbar.


----------



## Cruzia (20. Mai 2009)

also spielen wir jadoch beide nachtwache hey du jetzt war ich kurzfristig verwirrt ^^


----------



## Namir (20. Mai 2009)

Ich kann mich meinen Vorpostern grösstenteils nur anschliessen in Bezug auf die Farmorte.

Ich würde dir einfach empfehlen, dass du ganz normal weiterlevelst und den Runenstoff sozusagen nebenbei farmst. Der droppt auch noch auf der Höllenfeuerhalbinsel bei Mobs so um die 60. Und wenn du da drüber bist ohne Skill 300 zu erreichen kannst du ja nochmals zurück und ein wenig auf Humanoiden rumprügeln. Die sind dann ja auch noch grün und geben immer noch EP, nur sterben sie halt viel schneller, da du dann einen höheren Level hast und schon besseres Equip.

Edit: Es lohnt sich auch nicht wirklich Schneiderei für herstellbare Dinge auf dem Level zu pushen, denn die sind ziemlich unnütz, nur Widerstandszeug und so.


----------



## Sascha_BO (20. Mai 2009)

Wie schon gesagt wurde, frag vielleicht einfach mal einen netten 80er ob der ´ne Stunde Zeit für eine ausgedehnte Runde *Strath* hat. War letztens mal drin (wegen dem verf****en Mount) und hab aus Spaß dann noch die ganze Ini umgenatzt... am Ende waren knapp 300 Runenstoff in meinen Taschen, damit läßt sich dann erstmal arbeiten.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Syrras (20. Mai 2009)

@TE: Als gute Hexe haste sicher Bergbau, einfach da was farmen und je nach Skilllage Erze, Barren, oder Glitzies ins AH stellen: Runenstoff kaufen!

Der kostet fast nichts im Vergleich zu BB (für den zu skillenden Juwe tuns sogar die Steine...).

Dann kanste den Runenstof den du selbst später farmst direkt in Ruf etc. Quests stecken.


----------



## Sethia (20. Mai 2009)

Kann auch Strath empfehlen... nicht nur weils ne geile Ini ist, sondern weil da Unmengen an Runenstoff droppen. Hab vor ein paar Tagen auf Schneider umgesattelt und bin 5x Schattenfang, 5x Verlies, 5x Kloster (Waffenkammer), 5x ZF und 5x Strath und habe bis zum Netherstoff hochskillen können und Unmengen Gold verdient indem ich den ganzen grünen, blauen Crap entzaubert hab.

Kann ich nur empfehlen...

EDIT: 
Ja, nicht auf Lvl47 sondern auf 80... aber Gildentechnisch sind ja meistens welche dabei die nix besseres vorhaben und nix dagegen haben ne Stunde zu investieren.


----------



## Syrras (21. Mai 2009)

Jeweils.

Und das 5 mal... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## addyy09 (21. Mai 2009)

im AH hab viele gesehn =D


----------



## Gosat (21. Mai 2009)

pestländer , und ich glaub im hinterland


----------



## Kalmur (21. Mai 2009)

ah ftw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## slashman (21. Mai 2009)

wozu überhaupt farmen? ka wie es auf anderen servern ist aber auf blackrock kostet der stack im ah nur 2g-4g und so ziemlich jeder 80er wird dich für 15g opder so strathe ziehen, wo du auch locker auf 200stück kommst



mfg slash


----------



## ZAM (21. Mai 2009)

Mh - das ist für den TE noch ein bisschen hin - aber ich verbinde bzw. verband das Runenstoff-Farmen immer mit einem Strath-Run nach dem Baron-Mount. D.h. im alten Stratholme in den Pestländern geht man gut mit (bis zu!) 18 Stacks raus. Scholomance und die Oger in Düsterbruch sind auch gute Quellen für den schnellen Stoff. *g*


----------



## justoneofall (21. Mai 2009)

da würde ich dir raten die oger in nagrand zu farmen (am besten die in diesem dorf im osten... die koords weiss ich leider nicht auswendig^^) 
da gibts netherstoff und runenstoff und nebenbei kannst du da super ruf farmen für ein kleines süßes talbukenmount 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Adnuf (21. Mai 2009)

Spontan hätt ich gesagt Strath nen paar mal mitm Main clearen aber so.....

Dan Weis ich leider nicht weiter den runenstoff auf lv 47 gebieten ist mir ürgendwie neu und da weiss ich auch nichts.... sry


----------



## Rabaz (21. Mai 2009)

Heydu schrieb:


> nicht ganz richtig
> die mobs in scherbenwelt sind unter 60 droppen aber Netherstoff^^
> ab und zu auch Runenstoff
> aber es geht um tatsache
> ...



Falsch. Auf der Höllenfeuerdings droppen sie noch zu 90% Runenstoff, zum Teil sogar noch bis ins nächste Gebiet hinein auf level 61 / 62.

Also @TE ich würde mich, wie manche es hier auch schon gesagt haben, nicht so darauf fixieren und einfach den Dingen ihren Lauf lassen, Runenstoff bekommst du noch lange genug.


----------



## Duciducduc (21. Mai 2009)

1 kompletter stratholme run, da bekommste mehr als 7 stacks zusammen.


----------



## Reiner Reflex (21. Mai 2009)

Im AH lässt sich Runenstoff Stackweise farmen. 


Woooohaaa!


----------



## Der Hoffnungstöter (21. Mai 2009)

justoneofall schrieb:


> da würde ich dir raten die oger in nagrand zu farmen (am besten die in diesem dorf im osten... die koords weiss ich leider nicht auswendig^^)
> da gibts netherstoff und runenstoff und nebenbei kannst du da super ruf farmen für ein kleines süßes talbukenmount
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich möchte nur erwähnen das sie lvl  !47! ist und da wird das Farmen dort ein bisschen schwierig geschweige den dahin zukommen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit : Habe da noch "nie" Runenstoff droppen sehen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hermann4752 (21. Mai 2009)

Ich würde nach Stratholme oder Scholomance gehen da droppt echt viel.


----------



## (DEW)Lyrre (21. Mai 2009)

Leider mit 47 bissi arg schwer aber bissi später: Tyrs Hand abfarmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathanubis (21. Mai 2009)

Cruzia schrieb:


> Kann mir einer sagen wo es eine für mich *erreichbare und ergibige Runenstoffquelle* gibt?



Ich würde sagen: AH 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KinayFeelwood (21. Mai 2009)

Deathanubis schrieb:


> Ich würde sagen: AH
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nicht für jeden so erreichbar xD


----------



## Strickjacke (22. Mai 2009)

Westliche Pestländer rechts vom Zugwindlager am Friedhof da ging das damals mit meinen (47-49)Chars gut.

Für Hm mit Dämonologieskillung dürften die Mobs kein großes Problem darstellen.


----------

